# Happy Birthday to bigtree



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to bigtree who is 59 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

May I be the first to wish you a very happy Birthday!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You may and thank you kind Sir.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Always was a late riser so, Happy BIRTHDAY to you.     

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Happy birthday Trevor, hope it is a good one.

Sue and John


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Biggers, you're nowt but a sprog. Have a great day.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday Trevor

sandra and albert


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Trev! Have a good one.

Peter


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

happy birthday trevor its mine as well today didnt realise when i met you we both were born on the best day
tissy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's pumpkin time here so off to bed now. Just in time to wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Tissy said:


> happy birthday trevor its mine as well today didnt realise when i met you we both were born on the best day
> tissy


Happy birthday to both of you


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

valphil said:


> Tissy said:
> 
> 
> > happy birthday trevor its mine as well today didnt realise when i met you we both were born on the best day
> ...


thank you is that a splitty you have as well ?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A bit late but here is a happy Birthday wish. 8)


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Tissy said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> > Tissy said:
> ...


Yes mate , its a 61 I imported from the U.S which I'm doing up at the moment , its the third one we have imported , never meant to sell any of them but once done up people offer good money and they have to go


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Always fancied a splitty but not got a big garage to store it,so I have a T5.


----------

